# Orange beach. Surf or Gulf Pier?



## chadh (Dec 17, 2012)

Headed to OB for the weekend in a couple weeks. Whats my best bet for fishing? I've done a ton of surf fishing on Dauphin island off the beach, but was curious if the peer is a better chance at catching fish near OB?

Thanks


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Depending on how you're geared up, I would plan to do both. The pier will offer the same species you can reach from the beach but you will get caught up in the beginning of cobia season so there could be crowds. Walking down to the beach from where you'll be in OB may be more convenient than driving to the pier in GS. Good luck.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely hit the pier while you are here! Its one of the nicest fishing piers I've personally ever seen and the people on the Gulf Shores pier are actually pretty friendly. Multiple bathrooms, cleaning stations, benches, water spickets every 50ft, shaded areas and great variety in fish to catch.
BTW...fishing the pier in Gulf Shores still requires a Alabama saltwater license.
Good luck and have fun


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The surf bite has been awesome, but I would plan for the possibility of Spanish, kings, cobia, etc that may be biting when you get here


----------



## chadh (Dec 17, 2012)

Normally keep a double drop set up bottom rig set up on hand rigged to 10 foot rod with a Penn 550 ssg. Any recommendations on anything else to bring? Thats the only rod/reel set up I currently have available since the rest are back home


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

You could buy an inexpensive ($40) inshore setup (7' medium spin with 10-12# mono) that would be great for sheepshead or spanish (or whiting and pompano) from the pier.
And you could use it to throw jigs in the surf while waiting for a bite on your long pole.

Perdido Pass jetties offer some good options too on sheepshead, redfish, pompano and (soon) spanish.


----------

